# Alfonso X of Castile (1221 - 1284)



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Alfonso is best known for his _Cantigas de Santa María_, a collection of over 400 poems, which survive in four manuscripts. They were written in Galician over a period of 25 years ending in 1279. The songs of the Virgin are accompanied by an important and extensive series of over 1000 small genre scenes. They have been described as 'that unique summa of medieval painting-cum-music-cum-poetry'. The opening picture depicts Alfonso surrounded by his musicians and is taken from the _Cantigas_.

Born in Toledo, Kingdom of Castile, Alfonso was the eldest son of Ferdinand III and Elizabeth (Beatrice) of Swabia. Alfonso succeeded his father as King of Castile and León in 1252. He immediately embarked upon an ambitious program of military and political campaigns that would last throughout the 30 years of his reign. Throughout his reign, Alfonso contended with the nobles. He died defeated and deserted at Seville in 1284, leaving a will, by which he endeavoured to exclude his son in favour of his grandsons, and a heritage of civil war.

Alfonso X fostered the development of a cosmopolitan court that encouraged learning. Jews, Muslims, and Christians were encouraged to have prominent roles in his court. As a result of his encouraging the translation of works from Arabic and Latin into the vernacular of Castile, many intellectual changes took place, including the encouragement of the use of Castilian as a primary language of higher learning, science, and law.

Alfonso X commissioned or co-authored numerous works of music during his reign. These works included Cantigas d'escarnio e maldicer and the vast compilation Cantigas de Santa Maria. The Cantigas form one of the largest collections of vernacular monophonic songs to survive from the Middle Ages. They consist of 420 poems with musical notation. The poems are for the most part on miracles attributed to the Virgin Mary. Every tenth poem lauds the Virgin outright.

Cantigas de Santa Maria, CSM 209: Muito faz grand'erro






Cantigas de Santa Maria, CSM 126: De toda chaga ben pode guarir


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It's a deeply fascinating collection, also due to its historical environment, that comprises the still-popular pilgrimages to Santiago de Compostela, and major events of Spanish and Mediterranean history, including between different cultures. Gradually, in the field of recordings, it is gaining as much attention as the Carmina Burana collection, or more. As far as I remember, there is even a ~complete, Spanish recording, but difficult to obtain.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

This music has become a great favourite of mine, but only a couple of years ago, when I discovered Clemencic’s recordings, I think they’re wonderful.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> As far as I remember, there is even a ~complete, Spanish recording, but difficult to obtain.


If you manage to remember what you're thinking of, please let me know.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

1) I remember now - it's Paniagua's cycle, of over 20 CDs, usually a fine musician producing attractive recordings of early music.

some info:
https://sites.google.com/site/eduardopaniagua101discos/
https://www.millenniumofmusic.com/playlist/eduardo-paniagua-and-musica-antiqua/

I don't know if there is or will be a complete box set one day. Likely an expensive investment.

2) here's one nerdy site dedicated to the _Cantigas de Santa Maria_ music collection, including a complete list and texts in ~Spanish
http://www.cantigasdesantamaria.com/


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> 1) I remember now - it's Paniagua's cycle, of over 20 CDs, usually a fine musician producing attractive recordings of early music.


I have this and it is very special I think -- simple honest moving singing









It's Gregorio not Eduardo Paniagua, I've always wondered if they're father and son.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh yes, hadn't noticed the difference. Gregorio did some recordings at least from the 80s onwards.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Many things I've heard from Gregorio have been special -- especially Santiago de Compostela music, Huelgas manuscript, Codex Calixtinus.

It's a great shame he didn't record the Sibilla music. We only have Jordi!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

As a side remark, the Sibilla series are some of Savall's best recordings, IMHO.

I have a small bunch of _Cantigas_-recordings, including some as a part of music from that age generally, but none by Paniagua, I think.

When I visited Santiago Compostela for the first time, in 1989, there was a souvenir shop next to the big cathedral square, that would play some of the music, performed by the fine *Santiago University Group*, quite loudly towards the square. But the effect was perfect, given the superb surroundings in warm summer evenings. I bought the LP, still have it, and also have a different CD with them. There's perhaps a slight Celtic twist to their performances (???) (btw resembling the early style of the local, popular folk group *Milladoiro*, which was also influenced by Celtic music, and which they'd also play in the shop). There's a fine female vocalist, reminding of Montserrat Figueras, known from the Savall recordings etc.

There's a you-tube upload of that LP with the University Group; try for example at 11:15, 27:00 and 32:40 











https://www.discogs.com/Grupo-Unive...ódice-Calixtino-E-Martín-Cód/release/12005497 (that's the later CD release of the LP)

And, but much less related, an example of the folkish Milladoiro style in their early albums


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> As a side remark, the Sibilla series are some of Savall's best recordings, IMHO.


I agree, there are three others on streaming, including one which seems to be part of a real service, as if singing the music in church is part of a living tradition in Barcelona. I will have to explore these interesting sounding recordings -- though the one on Brilliant sounds as though it is only instrumental.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Supposedly there must be very notable differences in the various versions ... as it is often the case with early music - a lot of choices are left to the performers.


----------

